# forgotten password macbook pro



## nancychristi (Mar 30, 2008)

i can't remember my password and can't log into my macbook pro


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 31, 2008)

You can boot of the install CD/DVD and change the password through one of the menu items.


----------



## ian_k (Jun 16, 2008)

boot off the mac os cd (hold down alt) 

boot up, go to utilities menu, theres an option that says reset password, you select the volume the mac os installation is on and the user acc


----------



## HowEver (Jun 16, 2008)

Alternatively, one could return the laptop to its owner.


----------



## ian_k (Jun 17, 2008)

lol ooooohh i sense a bit of sarcasm haha


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 17, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Alternatively, one could return the laptop to its owner.


Ouch! 

Hope you are the owner though.


----------



## PBear (Jun 20, 2008)

If you created a password hint when you first got the Mac, a password hint page would appear after three missed attempts at logging in. 

Has anybody experienced this? I don't think I or my wife even remember the hint we used.


----------

